# Well...... I GOT MY MAMBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUHAHAHAHA!!



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

I finally have my mamba for my mini-t. Its the 6800kv model and right now im only running 6cells and man is this thing fast!!!! I have a 3cell lipo but no charger yet....i cant emagine how fast its going to be then! I will get vids soon. danny


----------

